# Pectic Enzyme



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

I have wine that will not clear after fermentation, stabilization, racked off sediment and filtered, at 75*. Oh Yes, I tried Super Kleere twice. The next step is trying Pectic Enzyme. Just out of curiosity about how long does it take for this to work to clear up a hazy wine. YES, degasses, splash racked, degassed and splash racked.


----------



## Sirs (Feb 4, 2011)

took a few weeks to work on a gallon I tried it on


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 4, 2011)

Next time if you suspect pectin haze, do a test on it before trying all those other things. The test for pectin haze is pretty easy. All you need is some denatured alcohol. Instructions are on Jack Kellers site under hazes. fixing wine problems


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2011)

If SuperKleer doesnt work the first time dont bother trying it again. Ive heard that Sparkaloid works wonders on wines that SuperKleer did not.


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2011)

What is the wine? Two weeks, depending how cloudy the wine is it may take longer.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 5, 2011)

With my apple wine I saw a little clearing in a few days. [it was 1 yr. old] it kept clearing so I waited a month to rack. The lees were still soft, but easy the rack off. And I tried all the other "clearing processes" you tried first. I'll try an P.E. test first next time to see if it's a pectic haze. Roy


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Funny thing is the first thing I thought of was temp and gas. You see this isn't one batch. It's 5 different carboys (2 red & 3 white) all bought dec 2 at the same place. As you know I have bought multiple varieties from them over the last five months or so and never had this problem. Thats what has me puzzled.


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2011)

you know you kind of wonder how much the weather plays a part in winemaking. I know in colder weather you use a brew belt to insure fermentation but the air is dryer and I wonder it that is not an issue as well for the whole process.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan you could try some bentonite if you haven't yet used it. It helps rid the wine of protein haze. Treat it with that, let it settle a week and cold stabilize again. The crystals will help it settle out and hold it down to rack easier. You don't need a lot, just some to make the wine cloudy and act on the haze. I routinely do it with small amounts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Dan you could try some bentonite if you haven't yet used it. It helps rid the wine of protein haze. Treat it with that, let it settle a week and cold stabilize again. The crystals will help it settle out and hold it down to rack easier. You don't need a lot, just some to make the wine cloudy and act on the haze. I routinely do it with small amounts.



Rich I did not cold stabilize yet and I know sometimes that alone will help clear wines. It'll be a few days before I can do that anyways as I have ice wine in the freezer now. Would you suggest heating up a bit of wine first to stir it in like you do with kits or just stir it in at room temp. I have some just never had to use it before. I did not add the pectict enzyme yet as I was waiting to see what was suggested.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan, you dont use bentonite in primary? This takes care of the heavy solids and also the protein haze before you have the problem. An ounce of prevention is worth a lb of cure!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Dan, you dont use bentonite in primary? This takes care of the heavy solids and also the protein haze before you have the problem. An ounce of prevention is worth a lb of cure!!!!



Nope. Never used anything but yeast. BUT...I am going to start using Pectic Enzyme when I buy juices.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan, I never knew you didn't use p.e. It works great to break down the fruit structure. When my fruits get around 1.020 the fruits like a mush almost. All the good stuff is pulled out.

I keep at least 1 bottle in my reefer.


----------



## JasonH (Feb 5, 2011)

The only time I forgot to use PE was in a concentrate wine. I added some to the secondary in the afternoon and by the time I woke up the next day it was already clearer than the day before. After a few days, the haze was completely removed from the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the information. I'll keep you posted.


----------

